# Need Info. Touring Canadian Battle Sites in June



## FiRe_MaRSHaL_ShAwN (31 Mar 2007)

I am taking my father to Europe to visit Canadian Battle sites. My father was in 1 RCR for 25 years and I was in the 48th Highlanders for 14. A lot of our battle honours are the same.
Now I need some assistance. We plan on flying to England then Chunnel it over to France.  Sites we want to hit are. Normandy, Vimy, Dieppe, Somme, Belgium (My great uncle is buried in a war cemetary from WWI), Appledorn and as many others that we can fit in 2 weeks.
What is the best way to travel, rail pass or rent a car? And which sites are a must see?

Thanks for your info in advance.

Shawn Ireland


----------



## noneck (31 Mar 2007)

I went two years ago and visited the following, Juno Beach, Pegasus Bridge, Arnhem (Oosterbeek), Vimy, Ypres Salient.

The Juno Beach center was a politically correct waste of time, Pegasus Bridge was good, Arnhem and Oosterbeek (Hartenstein hotel) was excellent, Vimy and environs was excellent. 

By far the best, was Ypres and the surrounding area. In the center of Ypres you have the best war museum I have ever visited, it is inside the old medieval Cloth Hall. It is called the Flanders Fields Center or something similar and  is fully interactive. A lot of other sites are within a 10 or 15 minute car trip from the center of Ypres, Paschendale, Vancouver Corner, John MacRae's bunker, Sanctury wood, Tyne Cot and Langemarck cemetaries. it's worth staying for a few nights in the area and venturing out for day trips. A must see is the Menin Gate Ceremony that occurs every night in Ypres. PM me and I will forward some links to a few online guides.

Hope this helps
Cheers
Noneck


----------



## George Wallace (31 Mar 2007)

At the sounds of it, it would be best to rent a car.  Do all your planning ahead of time, creating a Trace to follow and you may be able to do all of it.  Although Europe is relatively small in comparison to Canada, I am sure that you will spend at least a full day exploring some of the locations.  Make sure you have up to date road maps to avoid getting lost on a 'new' road, or as a resource to detour around construction.


----------



## Drummy (31 Mar 2007)

Hi,

You say that you are flying to England. If I might suggest, take the ferry from Brighton to Dieppe. As you sail into Dieppe, it will give you a very good idea of what our Canadian boys were facing all those years ago, It's not pretty. Some of the bunkers are still there on the hills overlooking the harbor and beaches.

Also, and I can't remember the name of the town, not far from Brighton there is a memorial to the Canadian Engineers.

All the best, and have a good trip     Drummy


----------



## Blackadder1916 (31 Mar 2007)

> If I might suggest, take the ferry from Brighton to Dieppe.



Or take a ferry from Portsmouth to Caen.  It will give you a sense of D-Day and put you in the Normandy area to commence your tour at probably the most south-westerly point.  The rest of the places you may be interested in are all north-easterly.  If you visit the Somme, a must see is the Newfoundland Memorial Park at Beaumont Hamel.


----------



## FascistLibertarian (1 Apr 2007)

WLU's Laurier Centre for Military Strategic and Disarmament Studies has put out a number of good battlefield guides edited by Terry Copp.
http://www.wlu.ca/lcmsds/

I would suggest taking a ferry to Dieppe, there are three beachs to see there where Canadians landed. From the pier off the side of the main beach where the tanks landed  you can see Puys (Blue Beach).  Be sure to check out what they landed on, its easy to see how tank treads could not work on it!
Also be sure to check out the Merrit Bridge and of course the cemetry.
Plus Dieppe has great seafood.
At the Somme if you have a chance go see where Newfoudland's best are buried enmass.
When I went we checked out the different places of burial, VERY intresting to compare where 10,000 Germans are buried compared to 10,000 Americans (no disrespect to anyone).
And Blackadder1916 I wish we got Caen on D-Day, the public often doesnt realise we didnt breakout until July 25th. There are alot of places around that area were brave Canadians shed their blood. 

I think Canada letting the familys have space on the gravestones is the best thing in the world.


----------



## FiRe_MaRSHaL_ShAwN (1 Apr 2007)

Has anyone rented a car before? Should I rent in England or wait and rent in France.  A history teacher friend of mine told me to rent in France, they do 2 weeks leases so they get around new car taxes when they sell them.

Thanks for the info so far.


Shawn


----------



## NL_engineer (1 Apr 2007)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> At the sounds of it, it would be best to rent a car.  Do all your planning ahead of time, creating a Trace to follow and you may be able to do all of it.  Although Europe is relatively small in comparison to Canada, I am sure that you will spend at least a full day exploring some of the locations.  Make sure you have up to date road maps to avoid getting lost on a 'new' road, or as a resource to detour around construction.



This can be avoided by renting a car with a nav system, or bringing one with you (make shore you update it); or by using a GPS with updated road maps (or even a cell phone with mapping capability).


----------



## time expired (2 Apr 2007)

When you do Juno go inland to Caen and visit the D Day museum well worth a visit gives a good 
overall impression ,everyone who took part in OVERLORD are represented.A couple more I would not
miss,Pegasus bridge museum and the restruant by the bridge and the Saint Mer Eglise US Airborne
museum right in the middle of the village next to the church with the jumper hanging from the
steeple.
              Regards


----------



## gaspasser (2 Apr 2007)

Unless you can drive on the left side of the road. I suggest you rent a car in France where they drive on the right side like us.
Your tour sounds very honourable and heart touching.  What a great thing for a father and son team of serving soldiers to do.  Almost brings a lump to my throat.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Kudos.


----------



## Crimmsy (2 Apr 2007)

I rented a car when I did a trip to France in '01. It was one of those short term leases. If memory serves it was around $600 for a sixteen day lease (the shortest term they offered) and unlimited kilometres. The car was brand new, 6 km on the odo. Gas will likely be way more expensive than it is here, but something small should do you fine - I had a Peugeot 106 with a 1 L, 3 cylinder engine and it was fine for two of us. Standard transmission of course, automatics are rare over there. The travel agent here arranged it for us before we left so it was waiting for us at the airport when we landed. 
IMO, it's a fantastic way to do the type of trip you're planning, not having to be tied to the train schedule. I'd wholehartedly recommend it.


----------



## daftandbarmy (3 Apr 2007)

I visited the First War battlefields several times from the UK. I always took the train from London straight to a central location, like Ypres, then hooked up with various tour companies that ran visits to the battlefields. There are also taxis and private citizens that will show you around. I did a ton of hitchhiking, but I'm cheap. When they find out you're Canadian they generally can't do enough for you - it's kind of embarrassing actually.  Search the web for info like this before you go: http://www.1914-1918.net/tourist_ypres.htm

WW1 and 2 are big tourism business there, so don't feel like you have to rent a car if you don't want to. You can rent a bike, take a bus etc etc. I know we North Americans feel naked without a car, but you really don't need one. There are also ample guide books in just about every major centre, so plan on making some plans while you're there based on the info you dig up locally and just wander around. I literally stumbled on some very intersting sites out of the blue "I slept on Hill 60" (but be careful about the 'iron harvest' - piles of UXBs!). The Normandy area is called 'The Invasion Coast' and there are a series of guidebooks that cover just about every battlefield.

Must visits:

Tyne Cot Cemetery (Passchendale)
Ypres, Menin Gate, at 4.00pm for the Last Post
Vimy Ridge
Pegasus Bridge
Omaha Beach cemetery (as seen in Saving Private Ryan) and Pointe du Hoc
Mulberry harbour at Arromanches http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mulberry_Harbour
Mont Ormel 'A Polish Hill' at Falaise http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Falaise_gap
Bény-sur-Mer Canadian War Cemetery http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/B%C3%A9ny-sur-Mer_Canadian_War_Cemetery
Verdun is also amazing/ hideous, but it's quite a bit further away, on the French-German border.

You should read 'Back to the Front' if you can find it. This is a good book about visiting the WW1 battlefields, written by a Canadian living in the UK. Follow along with some of his writing. http://www.daedalusbooks.com/Products/Detail.asp?Media=Book&ProductID=57550&SubCategoryID=2153

Take good rain gear, fleece jacket and walking shoes/ boots as the weather can be grim. Enjoy yourself: quaff Belgian beer - the best in the world, bring back lace and chocolate, drink Calvados, takes millions of pictures (post some here when you get back), marvel at the achievements of our veterans. It's a unique, and very humbling, experience.


----------



## FiRe_MaRSHaL_ShAwN (3 Apr 2007)

Now where did everyone stay while touring? Hotels, Hostils, Hills?
Let me know what you found the most affordable and comfy. My trip has now added 2 more travellers. My father's buddy from RCR and my buddy from the 48th.  We need something the 60+ year olds will find comfy.

Thanks again

Shawn Ireland
Dileas


----------



## Brads MM (3 Apr 2007)

Hi,
I strongly reccommend much like others to take in the Menin gate ceremony in IEPER, if I remember correctly every night at 1900 the last post is played by members of the fire department, very touching ceremony which has taken place every day since the end of the great war. Also when at Vimy take the tour of the Grange Subway, its hosted by Canadian University Students   and is well worth it. Also the grave of the unkowns in Mons, France is something that has to be seen.


----------



## time expired (3 Apr 2007)

If you rent a car,rent in France,cheaper,dont buy gas at gas stations go to shopping centres
LeClerk,Rond Point,etc.up to 10cents cheaper.The autorouts are quite expensive but my advice would be to get the Michelin maps,map236 for the WW1 battlefields,and use the Route national
roads,no tolls,and in a lot of cases as good as the autorouts.Another tip do not speed as it is 
very expensive and the Gendarmes have no sense of humour.
Have a good trip.
                   Regards


----------



## Haletown (3 Apr 2007)

two books by Terry Copp

1.  a canadian's guide to the battlefields of Normandy

2.a canadian's guide to the battlefields of Northwest Europe

EXCELLENT . .  detailed, very detailed maps, complete tours etc.


a bit dated so some new memorials might not be mentioned but they are must haves, for the tour maps alone.


----------



## FiRe_MaRSHaL_ShAwN (3 Apr 2007)

Haletown, I just ordered both those books from Wilfred Laurier University. Thanks

Timeexpired, Any tips on where to rent a car?  My plan is to Fly to Gatwick and take the Ferry across, just to get the experience of what the soldiers had plus its about $400 cheaper to fly into England than France.  Once we dock we plan on renting a car.

Anymore tips will be very useful thanks

Shawn Ireland


----------



## George Wallace (3 Apr 2007)

You can rent a car through any of the major Agencies, online or through a Travel Agent here at home.  It is sometimes cheaper to pay for it here, than it is to go and pay over there.  I have had a bad experience with AVIS, so I won't recommend them, but most of the other companies are well represented: National, Budget, Eurocar, Hertz, etc.

http://www.autoeurope.ca/index.cfm?aff=google&c=614&gclid=CKuAvqHjp4sCFQGPWAodsAouiw

http://www2.europcar.com/EBE/module/booking/FirstStep.do?checkoutCountry=FR&checkinCountry=FR&checkoutLocation=CDGT01&checkinLocation=CDGT01&gclid=CIyRno3lp4sCFSd5SQodinG3eQ  

http://www.carrentals.co.uk/

http://www.thrifty.com/index.aspx?AspxAutoDetectCookieSupport=1

http://www.alamo.com/

http://www.europcar.com/home.html

http://www.rentalcars.com/


----------



## the 48th regulator (3 Apr 2007)

FiRe_MaRSHaL_ShAwN said:
			
		

> Now where did everyone stay while touring? Hotels, Hostils, Hills?
> Let me know what you found the most affordable and comfy. My trip has now added 2 more travellers. My father's buddy from RCR and my buddy from the 48th.  We need something the 60+ year olds will find comfy.
> 
> Thanks again
> ...



What buddy from the 48th??

dileas

tess


----------



## FiRe_MaRSHaL_ShAwN (3 Apr 2007)

Well not you worm, since you didnt get back to me.

Danny boy is coming, he has the time off.

Ireland


----------



## Mike Baker (3 Apr 2007)

Well now, perhaps I will go next summer with my family. I have always wanted to go to the places listed and more. I would also add Beaumont-Hamel, because of its historical significance with the Royal Newfoundland Regiment and the British Army. 

Cheers.

By the way, we expect pictures if possible  ;D


----------



## the 48th regulator (3 Apr 2007)

FiRe_MaRSHaL_ShAwN said:
			
		

> Well not you worm, since you didnt get back to me.
> 
> Danny boy is coming, he has the time off.
> 
> Ireland



Pfft,

Yer just afraid Rick, his friend and I would leave you cowering like Cpl. Upham  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 with our antics.

Hope you bring that security pillow....

dileas

tess


----------



## FiRe_MaRSHaL_ShAwN (3 Apr 2007)

Yes but I remember you on course there Pte Pyle


----------



## redleafjumper (3 Apr 2007)

This is a useful thread, I too, am going on a trip there this June and the information presented is quite helpful.  I went once before several years ago, but this time I will start at Verdun and head along the Somme to Ypres.

It should be great!

Cheers,


----------



## Retired AF Guy (18 Apr 2007)

I was stationed for four years in Naples, Italy and unfortunately I never got a chance to visit the battle sites in northern Europe; therefore, I can't provide any info. Since you are only there for two weeks, it’s unlikely you will time to visit the sites in Italy (anyone visiting Italy, send me an email and I might be able to provide some info; southern Italy and Venice in particular). However, I can provide some general info on driving in Europe.

- First off, go down to the local CAA http://www.caa.ca/english/travel/documentation/idp.html and get an International Drivers license (IDL). Cost you $15.00 (free if you’re a CAA member). CAA can also provide a handout with all the different European traffic signs and I strongly advise studying them as the European signs are way different from our North American ones. The reason I recommend getting an IDL is that some police forces in Europe_ don’t recognize_ Canadian provincial driver’s license! Some of the previous posters maybe can provide more info. If nothing else, the IDL provides an international recognized form of identification and also provides a translation in 20 different languages (including French and Dutch) which can be helpful if pulled over by the police. For 15 bucks it doesn’t hurt. CAA can also provide information on traveling overseas, travel guides, etc.. 

- The Dept.of Foreign Affairs (DFAIT) website http://www.voyage.gc.ca/dest/ctry/reportpage-en.asp can also provide information (e.g. laws and customs, security, travel, medical information, documentation, crime rates, etc.) for the countries you will be visiting.  

- Definitely agree with previous posters who suggested waiting until you get to France before renting a car. As already mentioned, the French drive on the same side of the road as we do. Also, if you rent a car in England, the steering wheel will be on the right side of the car and it’s a little disconcerting to be driving on the right side of the road, with your steering also on the right side! Another reason is that some of the traffic laws are different between the UK and the mainland. As an example, (if I remember correctly) in the UK vehicles in the traffic circles (roundabouts) have the right-of-way, while on the mainland it’s the other way around. I was going to a conference in the UK with a German college and we picked up a rental at the London airport, he got behind the wheel, took off and we almost got creamed at the first roundabout because he didn’t yield to an oncoming car. This way you have one less set of traffic laws to worry about. Its bad enough driving in Europe (especially for the first time) without complicating things. 

- For car rental agencies, I always used Eurocar and found them to be very good. 

- Previous posters have mentioned various travel guides. I found that the Michelin Green guides to be the best. You can get country guides orones for specific cities/regions. They're small, and packed with lots of info. 

- I would also pick up some language guides (French, Dutch).  Not all people speak English and they can be helpful translating road signs, public facilities, etc. Lonely Planet puts out a small pocket guide *(Western Europe phrasebook)* that is nice and small and includes French, Dutch and German all under one cover. 

- Enjoy the beer (especially the Belgium beers) and vino but_ Don’t drink and drive!!_ The Europeans have some very harsh laws and if caught, your stay in Europe may be longer than you planned for!! 

- One final thing, there are some travel agencies over in Europe (the UK especially) that specialize in giving battlefield tours. They might be worthwhile checking out; could save you a lot of hassle. Check the travel sections of either the Sunday Times or Sunday Telegraph papers for listings. 

I think I’ve covered all the bases. If I think of anything else, I’ll post later. Any questions please post or send me an email. Hope this has been of some help. Hope you all have a safe and enjoyable trip. Cheers!.


----------



## Jonny Boy (20 Apr 2007)

i would say that if you wanted to start the trip with ww1 battles than cross at Dover to Calais than go to Belgium and work your way south, it is really easy to get around on train in France, if you want to start with WW2 or if if doesn't matter the order i would say catch the Normandy express ferry from portsmouth to caen than work your way north and when you are done cross over again at Calais.

Calais is amazing there are lots of old German bunkers still sitting around on the beaches, but than again so is dieppe and most of the coast in normany.

have fun man it is a great time


----------

